# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  как вынуть flesh ролики

## BOT

нашол сайт с классным видио, а скачать не получается видио можно смотреть только в окне эксплорера, есьть ли способ сохранить эти клипы? зарание спосибо если кто ответит

----------


## radio666

...ежели видео - есть flash ролик, то не колбасься, а воспользуйся Iэксплорером (:D хы-гы:D )... ...дави менюху "файл", выбирай "сохранить как..."... тока убедись, чтобы в поле "Тип файла" было "Вебстраница целиком..." ...сохраняй... в папочке уже лежит твой flash-ролик...

Выпендриццццццца нечем, зато делается шустро...
Заходи почаще...

----------


## BOT

таким образом не сохраняется может защита стоит какя?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91D2JkzG6Mw

----------


## radio666

...ждал, ждал... так и не увидел ничего... есть такое чувство, что это не flash... скорее всего, это mpeg4 или другой формат (QuickTime, RealVideo, Windows Media Video) ...тогда правда - просто так стырить не получится..., но метод наверняка есть... 
:confused:  сейчас спрошу у Яndex - может что ответит... :)

----------


## radio666

... а в папках 
"X:\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\" 
"Х:\Dociments and settings\[Имя пользователя]\Local Settings\"
не смотрел? ...там файлики *.mp3, *.avi, *.rm, *.ram, *.mov

...для потокового видео типа QuickTime, RealVideo, Windows Media Video подойдёт прога "CoCSoft Stream Down"

----------


## radio666

...ладно, всё это бред...
...вот нашел... http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=24:1611-2
...нормально так всё описано... ...для любых потоков и протоколов... ...и даже персонально про http://www.youtube.com/
...сам я не занимаюсь этим... ...жесть! ...не люблю фильмаги! - время впустую... ...сори... :)

----------


## Cloud

а для флэхи - Flash Downloader - выдирает флехи... и еще много подобного софта для этих целей выдуманно человечеством :)

----------


## azzael

> а для флэхи - Flash Downloader - выдирает флехи... и еще много подобного софта для этих целей выдуманно человечеством :)


море софта который тырит флешь со страниц покопайся в инете ..
флешь довнлоадер приветствую самим пользуюсь, иногда...

----------


## bars

Качать с youtube можно зайдя на сайт keepvid.com

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Если сайт использует свой хостинг, то для этих целей отлично подходит FlashGet со встроенной функцией site viever (обозреватель сайта), где можно посмотреть ресурсы и слить нужные.:)

----------


## lion_ua

Для кача с ЮТУБА пользую прогу VDownloader
все просто вставил урл.. прога слила FLV файл и с грабила его в AVI

----------


## _0_

Брателовы а серийника к QuickTime 7.1.3 не у кого нету И? Если есть скинь плз на reqiem@ua.fm . Зарание спс.

----------


## Arsen

Для флеш поставь нормальный браузер типа Maxthon у него есть встроенная функция -сохранять флеш ролики.
Ежели mpeg, avi или что еще и позволяет только просматривать то:
1. точно закачал файл в комп во временные папки (Temporary internet files или Temp) -ищи там;
2. попробуй, когда буфферизация полностью закончена, но файл пока проигрывается, зайди в меню файл медиаплеера и дай сохранить как...

----------


## Denis12

http://depositfiles.com/files/6086379

Youtube_Grabber.zip

специализированная программа...

вводишь ссылку ютуба - на выходе получаешь ави-файл
(поддерживает и другие сервисы)

----------


## ra4uif

Народ всё что выше - всё фуфло! Есть во первых такой браузер как Maxthon, скачиваем его Русскую сборку с офф сайта, затем автоматом обновляем все его компоненты. Теперь есть возможность "выдерать" влешь ролики FLV форматов со многих сайтов при помощи "снифера файлов", позволяющего отслеживать прямые ссылки на файл при наведении курсора на зелёную кнопку в углу экранчика для просмотра"онлайн"! Но иногда этот снифер бессилен..... к примеру на сайте http://www.vesti.ru/ , и тут к нам приходит на помощ вот этот сайт!!!!!!!!!!!! http://online-films.razvlekyxa.net/skachat_filmi.html - только вставь ссылку страницы где флеш ролик онлайн в оокошечко и сайт сгенерирует ссылку на конечный файл для скачивания. Объеденив фунции отслеживания ссылок на файл браузера Maxthon и вышеупомянутого сайта у вас никогда не возникнут проблемы "выдирания" флеш роликов ! любых форматов ! даже переименованных спецом!!! 100% :)

----------


## Freedom-loving

Firefox плюс плагин к нему Video DownloadHelper или Fast Video Download.
За один клик вообще, что может быть проще :)

----------


## me2

еще в качалке орбит есть грабер, покрайней мере я им тяну

----------

